# Walking +dog physical therapy



## Tessa Peters (May 19, 2019)

I am in the early stages of building my animal business doing dog walking in Worthing and other areas such as cowfold and henfield. I am also a massage and myofascial release therapist for horses and dogs . Just getting myself out there and seeing if anyone on here is interested I also do home visits for dogs


----------

